
The Pirate Bay Has Been Bought By A Public Company?  - peter123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090630/0104135410.shtml
======
thristian
Here's the lowdown, for people morally opposed to clicking on TechCrunch
links:

<http://thepiratebay.org/blog/164>

~~~
froo
Thanks for the link but FYI, the URL is techDIRT, not techCRUNCH.

Interesting story nonetheless, I'm curious what TPB's exposure will be now
that there's a clear monetary gain.

------
ErrantX
Assuming it's legit... I cant help thinking this is just a sideways move again
like in 2006 to avoid the lawyers.

That said it is interesting The Video Bay appeared earlier this week - could
be financing that?

------
WilliamLP
This makes me wonder why, instead of hundreds of millions in lawyer fees, the
RIAA didn't simply buy them themselves!

------
ddemchuk
I find it really really hard to believe that the largest bittorrent
site/tracker in the world sold for just $8 million dollars...maybe I'm just
making assumptions but I feel like it should be worth 10 times that much...

